# Multiple SATA disk warnings and failures



## Pushrod (Jan 4, 2011)

I just bought a new hard drive to replace a disk that I was concerned was dying. I ran dmesg just now to see how many more warnings there were, and I see that 3 out of 4 SATA disks are producing warnings.

Is it possible that it's actually the onboard controller that is failing? Each disk is mounted firmly, cooled well, and the chassis has a good quality power supply backed by a UPS. Also, the 5 PATA disks are totally fine; some are almost 8 years old.


```
ad10: WARNING - READ_DMA48 UDMA ICRC error (retrying request) LBA=549547855
ad10: FAILURE - READ_DMA48 status=51<READY,DSC,ERROR> error=10<NID_NOT_FOUND> LBA=549547855
ad10: WARNING - READ_DMA48 UDMA ICRC error (retrying request) LBA=1695985615
ad10: FAILURE - READ_DMA48 status=51<READY,DSC,ERROR> error=10<NID_NOT_FOUND> LBA=1695985615
ad10: WARNING - READ_DMA48 UDMA ICRC error (retrying request) LBA=1697736303
ad10: FAILURE - READ_DMA48 status=51<READY,DSC,ERROR> error=10<NID_NOT_FOUND> LBA=1697736303
ad6: WARNING - WRITE_DMA48 UDMA ICRC error (retrying request) LBA=1057411151
ad6: WARNING - WRITE_DMA48 UDMA ICRC error (retrying request) LBA=1057411151
ad6: FAILURE - WRITE_DMA48 status=51<READY,DSC,ERROR> error=10<NID_NOT_FOUND> LBA=1057411151
ad6: WARNING - WRITE_DMA48 UDMA ICRC error (retrying request) LBA=1057670703
ad6: FAILURE - WRITE_DMA48 status=51<READY,DSC,ERROR> error=10<NID_NOT_FOUND> LBA=1057670703
ad8: WARNING - READ_DMA48 UDMA ICRC error (retrying request) LBA=1046872655
ad8: FAILURE - READ_DMA48 status=51<READY,DSC,ERROR> error=10<NID_NOT_FOUND> LBA=1046872655
```


----------



## tingo (Jan 6, 2011)

Have you tried the disks in another machine?
Is your PSU powerful enough to handle all nine disks plus whatever else you haven in the machine?


----------



## aragon (Jan 6, 2011)

Also try replace/reroute the SATA cables.


----------



## Pushrod (Jan 6, 2011)

The errors seem to happen mostly at night, but not every night. There is high disk IO at night because of the backup scripts.

I can try using new SATA cables, if I have any around. That said, you should see the condition of the 80-wire IDE ones in there!


----------

